# Anyone have an estimated price?



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

I was thinking about putting an Eibach Sportline Spring Set on my 1997 200SX SE 2-door coupe.

Eibach says it'll lower the car about 1.9"

I have the stock rims and tires on now, but I may want to go with 15x7 rims with Toyo T1-S rubber.

I have a feeling a lot more work will be needed than just the spring set, anyone got a ballpark figure?


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Dan, 

Do a " SEARCH" !! Top right corner of the screen

Check on Sentra.net, the technical secion, the article on suspenion by Mike K.

Check SE-R.net


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Check the thread below this....."Eibach problems"...you;ll learn alot.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't buy Eibach unless you buy their race springs
And don't buy lowering springs unless you buy performance shocks (agx)

Buy H&R springs they will give you the height you want with the stiffness you need and get agx shocks

www.shox.com buy from them they beat prices
O


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i agree with onyxeros. dont install the springs unless you have AGX's. but i would stick with the eibachs. you should return them and get some GC coilovers if you got the cash of course. you might want a camber kit after the springs and struts. and if you are in a hurry just cut the bump stops for now and not worry about getting new ones soon. i cut mine and only have about 
1 1/2 inches of travel on my struts left and mine work fine. 15's will fit fine no prob there. thats all i can think right now.


----------

